# Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort questions



## snackyx (Jan 27, 2022)

If anyone is familiar with this resort, can you provide any insight on the following:

   1.  How are the view categories determined in the North Buildings? The rooms are built at a 45 degree angle to maximize views, but what rooms are ocean view and which are ocean front?
   2.   Any preferences between the two complexes (north and south)? Any noticeable pluses or minutes on either.?
   3.  I’m on Maui now staying at MOC— I’m looking to add a third Hawaii week to my portfolio ( I own two weeks at MKO) needless to say I am looking at resale.  The Westin sales guy told me ( of course) that Marriott is buying up all resales via ROFR—any idea how close to the truth this is. Are resale contracts going through?
   4. Any general or specific thoughts/comments are purchasing into this property.  I do like the Westin properties better than MOC, which are hotel conversions in the main building. The two villas they built are much nicer, but I just prefer the Westin property.

As always, thanks in advance for the wealth of knowledge that is shared on these boards— the members here have made my timeshare education much easier over the years!

_*Moderator Note*: Thread moved to Vistana forum. <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## 10spro (Jan 27, 2022)

We just bought resale at the South less than a year ago. Same sales pressure telling us we could never buy resale because Marriott/Vistana would not allow ROFR to pass. It's just not true, and I went back to tell them so after we closed on our new week, but they would not see me. We are thrilled with our purchase. We also like prefer WKORV over MOC. We chose the South, just liked the vibe there better than North. We actually stayed at both properties which helped us decide. If you search here on TUG somewhere there is a color-coded property map of both North and South showing location of the different view categories.


----------



## grgs (Jan 27, 2022)

You might want to have this moved to the Vistana section.  

In terms of view designation and unit numbers see:

WKORV: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/wkorv-unit-map-w-numbers.77371/

WKORV-N: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/wkorv-n-unit-map-w-numbers.77373/


----------



## LahainaMoon (Jan 27, 2022)

We were told by a sales person in December that no resale purchases are going through, that Vistana is exercising ROFR on every sale.  We promptly went out and made a resale offer on a WKORVN oceanfront.  Vistana waived ROFR within a few days.  The sales people are not telling the truth.  Surprise!

You can look at the maps of the buildings at WKORV and WKORVN on the Vistana website to see the views.  At north buildings 5 and 8 are all oceanfront.  At south, just the endcaps on buildings 2 and 3 are oceanfront.


----------



## 10spro (Jan 27, 2022)

LahainaMoon said:


> At south, just the endcaps on buildings 2 and 3 are oceanfront.


Well worth it!


----------



## PamMo (Jan 27, 2022)

Just to clarify, Bldg 8 is all oceanfront, but not all of Bldg 5 is oceanfront. 





Building 5

Island View
5119/17, 5120/18, 5121/23, 5122/24,
5219/17, 5220/18, 5221/23, 5222/24,
5319/17, 5320/18, 5321/23, 5322/24,
5419/17, 5420/18, 5421/23, 5422/24,
5519/17, 5520/18, 5521/23, 5522/24,
5619/17, 5620/18, 5621/23, 5622/24.

Ocean Front
5101/02, 5103/04, 5106/05, 5108/07, 5110/09, 5111/12, 5114/13, 5115/16,
5201/02, 5203/04, 5406/05, 5208/07, 5210/09, 5211/12, 5214/13, 5215/16,
5301/02, 5303/04, 5306/05, 5308/07, 5310/09, 5311/12, 5314/13, 5315/16,
5401/02, 5403/04, 5406/05, 5408/07, 5410/09, 5411/12, 5414/13, 5416/16,
5501/02, 5503/04, 5506/05, 5508/07, 5510/09, 5511/12, 5514/13, 5515/16,
5601/02, 5603/04, 5606/05, 5608/07, 5610/09, 5611/12, 5614/13, 5615/16.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Jan 27, 2022)

It's all down to personal preference. If I was paying an OF premium I would only buy at the S as in my opinion only 5 of the 15 2BR units designated as OF at the N are close to being OF so you only really have a 1 in 3 chance of reserving what you paid for. Some of the others (#5x07-5x12) are even directly behind/over the bar. Again, just in my opinion most of the OV units at both S and N are no better located than most of the IV units at N but do seem to command higher sale/resale value. General opinion is to avoid IV at S. N studios have full lanais v Juliette balconies only at the S but the S units are slightly bigger than those at the N.

I find 'the vibe' at both about the same. They are both full of chair hogs


----------



## snackyx (Jan 29, 2022)

Thanks for all the great info.  Does it matter if you own at north or south concerning pool usage and towel check outs/ room charges?

Also, what size balconies do the one and two bedrooms units at south have? What is the difference in size with a Juliette balcony versus “full” balcony (it was mentioned the south units are all Juliette’s).


----------



## snackyx (Jan 29, 2022)

...a one other thing: can someone clarify the MF at south. 2B OV annual is about $2700 and 2B OF annual is about $3600? Is that correct?  In the north units the MF for 2B OV or OF are about the same, approximately $2900?


----------



## phofusion (Jan 29, 2022)

snackyx said:


> ...a one other thing: can someone clarify the MF at south. 2B OV annual is about $2700 and 2B OF annual is about $3600? Is that correct? In the north units the MF for 2B OV or OF are about the same, approximately $2900?



The south has two categories of OF, one is Deluxe which is slightly larger and on the corners of the building so not as "direct ocean front" as the center. The other is OF Center/direct. 

The deluxe having more square footage incur a higher annual maintenance fee and because of this and not being as direct OF as the center units, resell for less ... typically around $5-10k less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2022)

Correction: the Oceanfront Deluxe units have two Lanais: a large lanai that *directly faces the ocean*, _with the same exact view as the center units_, and a 2nd lanai on the studio that faces north or south, looking up or down the beach.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2022)

snackyx said:


> Also, what size balconies do the one and two bedrooms units at south have? What is the difference in size with a Juliette balcony versus “full” balcony (it was mentioned the south units are all Juliette’s).



Clarification: The "Juliette balconies" are only on the island view and ocean view STUDIOS. They are about a foot deep.


----------



## snackyx (Jan 29, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Clarification: The "Juliette balconies" are only on the island view and ocean view STUDIOS. They are about a foot deep.
> View attachment 45999
> 
> View attachment 46000


When purchasing resale, these units appear to just be listed as oceanfront— how do you know if it is OF or OF deluxe? Are the higher MF only on the deluxe and not the center units? Is it safe to assume if the MF is about $3700 it is a deluxe unit? Are the MF on the center unit the same as an OV2b?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2022)

how do you know if it is OF or OF deluxe? *Because it is named Oceanfront Deluxe - however a reseller's Ad may not disclose that.*

Are the higher MF only on the deluxe and not the center units? *YES*

Is it safe to assume if the MF is about $3700 it is a deluxe unit? *I believe so.*

Are the MF on the center unit the same as an OV2b? *YES (I just confirmed this) It's about $2,600 all in (the SVN fee can vary & there is an optional $20 fee)*


----------



## phofusion (Jan 29, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Correction: the Oceanfront Deluxe units have two Lanais: a large lanai that *directly faces the ocean*, _with the same exact view as the center units_, and a 2nd lanai on the studio that faces north or south, looking up or down the beach.
> 
> View attachment 46001



Thanks for elaborating. Ive just read that the deluxe OF views werent as direct. Like if you were to look out from the balcony you'd have to turn your head a little ... lol I guess some ppl are super picky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2022)

You don't have to turn your head at all - the large lanai faces directly at the ocean. That may have been a comment about an OF unit in the North section, because they are all at an angle.


----------



## 5finny (Jan 29, 2022)

I have an exchange at WKORVN
It is a staroption 81,000 non-home resort reservation labeled "Studio Premium Villa, Oceanfront "
I have read numerous threads on the view and the Lanai
I am still confused
Can someone clarify for me what type of view I might expect and what type of Patio/Lanai I might have?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2022)

Your confirmation is in the NORTH towers - this discussion is about the  south section.

The North section has a wide range of oceanfront views in bldg. 5 & 8:


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Jan 29, 2022)

snackyx said:


> Thanks for all the great info.  Does it matter if you own at north or south concerning pool usage and towel check outs/ room charges?
> 
> Also, what size balconies do the one and two bedrooms units at south have? What is the difference in size with a Juliette balcony versus “full” balcony (it was mentioned the south units are all Juliette’s).



Last time I tried it you could charge to your room at any of the Westin villa properties and at the Westin/Sheraton hotels. Don't know if any of that changed since the Marriott merger. Pools and towels are shared at WKORV and WKORVN. I think using the Nanea pool was curtailed at the start of Covid and I don't know if it's been restored.

A balcony is something you can stand on while your beau serenades you from below. A lanai is something you can sit out on a chair (x2 plus a small table at WKORVN studios, x4 plus a dining table at most 1BR, bigger I think on the OF). 2BR don't have a connected lanai, the 1BR side has one and the studio side has one (or a balcony).


----------



## 5finny (Jan 29, 2022)

I don't mean to get off topic but are some of the WKORVN -NORTH  "Studio Premium Villa, Oceanfront "  views parking lot or otherwise poor views?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2022)

Did you look at the map I posted? - the pink area is ocean front. The North section actually has no lanais facing the parking lot.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2022)

> Last time I tried it you could charge to your room at any of the Westin villa properties *and at the Westin/Sheraton hotels*.



Have you actually done this? The timeshares and hotels don't share amenities to my knowledge.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 29, 2022)

5finny said:


> I don't mean to get off topic but are some of the WKORVN -NORTH  "Studio Premium Villa, Oceanfront "  views parking lot or otherwise poor views?


Three or four of them -- ground floor in building 5 -- look into the back of Pailolo restaurant (the beach bar).  Those units never should have been coded OF.  There are about 90 OF studio units, so your chances of getting one of the bad ones is pretty low.


----------



## 5finny (Jan 29, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Did you look at the map I posted? - the pink area is ocean front. The North section actually has no lanais facing the parking lot.


I did and I appreciate the info
From the maps I would think that with the exception of possible trees or shrubbery blocking an ocean view on lower floors I should have a good ocean view which will probably be angled
In reading other threads it seemed  that there were poorer Studio Premium Villa, Oceanfront  views in the North  section and that Studio Premium Villa, Oceanfront  units were located in different areas of the Buildings than other Oceanfront Studio Villas-the maps don't seem to make any such distinction
If it appears that I am being dense I apologize


----------



## echino (Jan 29, 2022)

5finny said:


> I did and I appreciate the info
> From the maps I would think that with the exception of possible trees or shrubbery blocking an ocean view on lower floors I should have a good ocean view which will probably be angled
> In reading other threads it seemed  that there were poorer Studio Premium Villa, Oceanfront  views in the North  section and that Studio Premium Villa, Oceanfront  units were located in different areas of the Buildings than other Oceanfront Studio Villas-the maps don't seem to make any such distinction
> If it appears that I am being dense I apologize



There is only one type of studios at the North. There is no "premium" and "non-premium". They are all "premium".


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Jan 29, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Have you actually done this? The timeshares and hotels don't share amenities to my knowledge.


I have definitely eaten at both the Sheraton and Westin hotels and charged to my villa at WKORVN but not for a few years, maybe 2015 was the last time.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 29, 2022)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> I have definitely eaten at both the Sheraton and Westin hotels and charged to my villa at WKORVN but not for a few years, maybe 2015 was the last time.



Yup, same. I think they stopped this a few years ago, though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Jan 29, 2022)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> I have definitely eaten at both the Sheraton and Westin hotels and charged to my villa at WKORVN but not for a few years, maybe 2015 was the last time.





Ken555 said:


> Yup, same. I think they stopped this a few years ago, though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



When we purchased this was touted as a benefit. I believe it was called Stay One Play All. That including the ability to charge between the villas and hotels stopped I believe in 2014. You can still charge between all three of the villas properties.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Jan 30, 2022)

controller1 said:


> When we purchased this was touted as a benefit. I believe it was called Stay One Play All. That including the ability to charge between the villas and hotels stopped I believe in 2014. You can still charge between all three of the villas properties.


I thought the play piece ended well before that, just around the time the N property was completed but charging continued afterwards.


----------



## controller1 (Jan 30, 2022)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> I thought the play piece ended well before that, just around the time the N property was completed but charging continued afterwards.



I believe you are right but it didn't end as early as the N property completion because the first year of the N's completion was our first year of ownership/occupancy of WKORN. But it probably ended a year or two later.


----------



## ccclement250 (Mar 20, 2022)

[Deleted - advertising is not permitted in the discussion forums]


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 21, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Correction: the Oceanfront Deluxe units have two Lanais: a large lanai that *directly faces the ocean*, _with the same exact view as the center units_, and a 2nd lanai on the studio that faces north or south, looking up or down the beach.
> 
> View attachment 46001







Note: for OFD studio - this entire area are windows. The wall is entirely two large windows (no other studio has this). 

Photo in real time from 3626 from Bed (X)







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 21, 2022)

What!  The studio no longer has a bed?  That can't be good!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 24, 2022)

Watch out for shade invaders







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denise L (Mar 24, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> Watch out for shade invaders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## divenski (Mar 27, 2022)

Hard to believe that the palm trees are now up to the top floor. Trees are good, but I think they could trim them more often.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Mar 27, 2022)

divenski said:


> Hard to believe that the palm trees are now up to the top floor. Trees are good, but I think they could trim them more often.


To keep them healthy Palm trees should only be trimmed once a year at most and I believe they do that.


----------



## pchung6 (Mar 27, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> Watch out for shade invaders
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to know Sunny is still around and is being taken care very well. Such a cute fat cat. I can't wait to see Sunny again in the summer


----------



## LahainaMoon (Mar 28, 2022)

Sunny and many, many others are fed daily Terry and Mike who work with Kristi's Catitude.


----------



## TravelTime (Mar 31, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> Watch out for shade invaders
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a orange tabby cat named Sunny! LOL


----------



## Cstreet (Mar 31, 2022)

We are here now and did a cat tour, found three including Sunny.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 31, 2022)

Cstreet said:


> We are here now and did a cat tour, found three including Sunny.
> 
> View attachment 50555View attachment 50556View attachment 50557


Richard is the black and white, and Casper is the fluffy white with grey.  We love all of the kitties.

Helani lives by the Helani spa, and Cinnamon Jake hangs out close to there near the koi pond area at the entrance to Pulehu.  They are all friendly and well cared for.


----------



## Cstreet (Apr 1, 2022)

Denise L said:


> Richard is the black and white, and Casper is the fluffy white with grey.  We love all of the kitties.
> 
> Helani lives by the Helani spa, and Cinnamon Jake hangs out close to there near the koi pond area at the entrance to Pulehu.  They are all friendly and well cared for.



thanks for the tip we found Helani as well, we have not seen Cinnamon Jake yet!


----------



## winstonchisholm (Apr 5, 2022)

LahainaMoon said:


> View attachment 50273
> Sunny and many, many others are fed daily Terry and Mike who work with Kristi's Catitude.


Looks like he did too much partying the night before!!  We just spent 6 weeks at KORV, and Sunny was the highlight of our trip!  Oh, to be a cat at the resort!!!  Such a great life!


----------



## gdrj (Apr 17, 2022)

As long as this has become a cat thread 

Semi serious comment. I dont get the obsession with the roaming cats.  Not trying to be rude but the way some people react to the cats that are on property seems odd, as if they have never seen a cat before.  I dont know after traveling 10 plus hours I dont think I would encourage my young children to pet or hold a ferrel cat.


----------



## Kildahl (Apr 18, 2022)

I would guess feral cats are tolerated as they assist in controlling rat and  wild boar populations.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 18, 2022)

gdrj said:


> As long as this has become a cat thread
> 
> Semi serious comment. I dont get the obsession with the roaming cats.  Not trying to be rude but the way some people react to the cats that are on property seems odd, as if they have never seen a cat before.  I dont know after traveling 10 plus hours I dont think I would encourage my young children to pet or hold a ferrel cat.


You are apparently not a cat person? By the looks of them, they certainly are not feral.


----------



## Kildahl (Apr 18, 2022)

I would call them "campus" or "resort" cats. They meet the part of the definition of feral but for the recluse characteristic. However I would be reluctant to move them or take them to a vet for needed shots.

Could they herd the Nenes at  _WPORV_ ?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 18, 2022)

Kildahl said:


> I would call them "campus" or "resort" cats. They meet the part of the definition of feral but for the recluse characteristic. However I would be reluctant to move them or take them to a vet for needed shots.
> 
> Could they herd the Nenes at  _WPORV_ ?


Or perhaps stray cats. Looking up the differences between stray and feral, these cats certainly do not meet the definition of feral. They are certainly very social where feral cats are mostly fearful of humans. If the resort is feeding them, perhaps they are also obtaining veterinary care for them in some way. Perhaps a vet that comes on site to checkup?








						Feral and Stray CatsAn Important Difference
					

What is a feral cat? Strays and feral cats mean different things. Learn the difference and how to help them when you see them. <br />




					www.alleycat.org


----------



## Denise L (Apr 18, 2022)

The resident cats are well taken care of and receive veterinary care, shots, etc.  I know of one of the cats (Big Red) who was adopted out, and I know that one family had wanted to adopt Casper, but then that didn't work out.  Casper was hit by an electric scooter or bike of some kind (illegal and not allowed on the path), and required surgery and rehab care.  The cats are cared for by Kristi's Catitude, and I know they welcome donations.

Casper will sit on your lap and fall asleep, Sunny loves to sleep next to folks on their loungers, and Richard will sleep next to you, too.  Helani likes people and Cinnamon Jake loves to rub against your legs.


----------



## LahainaMoon (Apr 18, 2022)

They are well cared for - see post #39 above.  They are spayed/neutered and are taken for vet services when needed.  The more social ones are seen on site, but there are others, likely feral, that are being fed that you will never see.


----------

